# What does a ring on the right ring finger mean?



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Sometimes I see people with wedding band type ring on their right finger. Or women will even have a big diamond ring on that finger, almost like an engagement ring. Anybody know if that means anything in particular? Do some people wear wedding/engagement rings on their right finger?


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sometimes, it means that the woman broke off an engagement or marriage, but decided to keep the ring. Or she's weird and likes wearing those kinds of rings in real life.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It means they like wearing rings.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It could be a promise ring, or it could just be a regular ring that the person is wearing for the hell of it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> The *right hand* is used in Greece,Colombia,Venezuela,Russia,Spain,Germany,India,Poland and Slovakia. Also people from Eastern European countries and Orthodox Christians have a tradition of wearing the wedding band on the right hand..


http://hubpages.com/hub/Wedding-Band-History-And-Customs


> Christians and traditionalists wear the ring on the left hand, while Orthodox Christians and Jews traditionally wear it on the right hand.


http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Wedding_band



> Some gay and lesbian couples wear wedding rings on their right hands to show their sexual orientation.


http://www.ehow.com/facts_5150243_do-wedding-ring-right-hand_.html

And like everyone else has said - could just be a regular ring.


----------

